# It's too early



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Woke up to this guy calling to pick up the 4x4 this morning instead of tomorrow. But it's 8:30 am! I can't even see. I normally get up at 11:30. You say that's late but I have insomnia and get to sleep around 3am.

So I'm feeling dizzy and queasy and pray for a few hours nappy before picking the horse up. 

I have a carport on sand in the back and is there any way to reduce the dust in there? Everything gets covered with disgusting dust. How can I put a "floor" on sand without concrete?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Try a good piece of plywood...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Build a deck.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

We use decomposed granite (DG) on top of the sand in our stable areas here in the west. It tamps down and eliminates the dust greatly.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well I'm glad my duties for today are over. The guy picked up the 4x4. Then the horse trailer guy called and asked if he could be early. So I met him early. So now my horsey is settled in to the place she was 3 years ago. Nice stall and gets to go out with a mare she knows later. 

I am so tired. I need a nap

The plywood sounds good. The decomposed granite sounds good. Does the granite get swallowed up by the sand?
Robin, what's a deck?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Sem, this is a deck. It's only part of mine. You would build something similar to fit your needs. I imagine it would kind of be like flooring for you.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, lay out 2X4's or 6's to make a frame and put some sort of pressure treated plank over it. whether it's decking, or any PT wood.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh you're talking about a Deck!. Too expensive. I want somewhat cheap


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The guy moving the horse called and came early. But I'm glad to be out of that crap situation.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Happy to hear the horse is all settled in. Sounds like she deserves the peace and quiet. I know what you mean about it being too early. I inherited my family's night owlism... if I were to allow my body to do what it wanted I'd be falling asleep at 6AM and getting up at 2PM. SIGH! I force myself up in the morning to let everyone out and do basic morning chores but I'd be dead without the naps that follow! Worse thing is I'm on a _farm_ now so early birds think I get up at 5AM and respond thusly....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea, I turn off the lights at 3. And get up at 11. I'm finished with what people think. Like getting up at 830 the other morning. I felt sick all day. It's awful.

I don't know if my mare feels better, but I always knew she liked her stall to sleep during the day. And horses like the same old routine every day. I personally got real tired of her being moved pasture to pasture until she was so far at the end that I couldn't see her. Someone might steal her. I'm not worried anymore.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Happy to hear you got your horse at a better place-one less thing to worry about.I don't know why you'd care what people think of you.I figured out a looong time ago it doesn't matter what other people think of me-they don't pay my bills.If you worry too much about it it causes unnecessary stress.If you get up everyday,take care of you and your animals who cares what time you get up.These days people are quick to judge you and tell you how to live your life.Sem,don't let yourself be caught up in their games....It's YOUR life!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

chickenqueen said:


> Happy to hear you got your horse at a better place-one less thing to worry about.I don't know why you'd care what people think of you.I figured out a looong time ago it doesn't matter what other people think of me-they don't pay my bills.If you worry too much about it it causes unnecessary stress.If you get up everyday,take care of you and your animals who cares what time you get up.These days people are quick to judge you and tell you how to live your life.Sem,don't let yourself be caught up in their games....It's YOUR life!!!


Imagine being the parent of someone who could care less what others think of them. It drove my Mother nuts. And guess what? I could still care less, they don't live my life.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

It's true - you got to live your life for you, giving to much heed what other people think will only drive you nuts. Some people (particularly family) can be a pain because they think they know what's best for you even when that's not the case. That's always difficult because you know it comes from a place of concern for you. Everyone else I find is usually just overly judgmental because of their own insecurities or jealousy. No need to pay any attention to them, they'll just bring you down! 

PS new studies suggest people who stay up all night have a tendency to have a higher IQ.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well over there the owner is real sick, her husband works, and the woman that lives with them takes a lot of drugs for chronic pain. She's also a chronic liar . And the owners look the other way because she literally does everything for them, even cook. I have noticed their user-like personalities over the last 3-4 years. I now board with someone who left there and she was used by them. That woman has actually destroyed their livelihood , meanwhile saying she is going to get horses in to train for racing and make a lot of money. Glad I'm gone.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Lucky me, spent the day cleaning up outside, picking up clutter, spreading lime, moving some chickens because one of the coop/pens is in direct sun all day and it's just too hot. Now they have shade and some breeze. 

And I am treating or giving preventative stuff for canker. I think my rooster's breath smelled kindof funny last night. So I'm treating all the chickens that have drank from the one bucket. Then, as recommended , I ordered some copper sulfate.


----------

